# buying my own DVR'S



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I have Comcast Cable and when reading my bill I see I'm paying too much for 
our DVR rental and my wife asked why can't we just buy our own?
Not a bad question !
1: Is there a DVR that will work on Comcast 
2: Will Comcast let me use my own DVR ?
3: Will a tivo work with Comcast ?
:whistling2:
robut


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

right before i switched to Directv I had the comcast guy come out and he told me he uses Tivo because the Comcast DVR was no good. This was a couple years ago YMMV


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Only one that would work is the Tivo Series 3. As for cost, you would have to rent two Cable Cards. The big question is, what are you going to do when the TiVo decides to go South, and then you have to pay out of pocket to replace? Where as with CC, you call them up, and they replace. Plus the TiVo is not compatible with Whole House DVR/MyDVR. That is something to think about.


----------

